# GOTHENBURG | Centrala Alvstaden Megathread



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

How do you think, which proposal for 'Scandinavium' is the best?


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

jumpcut said:


> The presentations from the RiverCity Workshop released:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big thank you to Jumpcut!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some more videos. The videos with the 3D model of the project 'Viking Green City' has been published:

(c) ArkCullberg





(c) ArkCullberg





(c) ArkCullberg





More info: http://www.vikinggreen.se.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A new vision of the planed sustainable development at Karlavagnsplatsen (originally posted by forumer *Krm500*):



Krm500 said:


> Think I found a new image of SEFA's project at Karlavagnsplatsen;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

New proposals for the Backaplan area (originally posted by forumer *Boscorelli*):



Boscorelli said:


>


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Back in 2008 the architecture company 'Wingårdhs arkitekter' has proposed a development project in the city center (near the Alvsborg bridge). The main element of a new high-class multifunctional complex would have been a 190 m. tall highrise which could be (taking the hilly releaf into account) the highest structure in Scandinavia. 
Even though this evelopment went nowhere since it was proposed, the project has been remembered this year and, moreover, it is being seriousy discussed as it might become a gift for the city during the 400th jubeleums fest.

(c) Wingårdhs arkitekter









(c) Wingårdhs arkitekter









(c) Wingårdhs arkitekter









Source: http://gt.expressen.se/nyheter/1.265...hogst-i-norden

Fingers crossed. :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some updates from the ongoing construction sites.

*Västra Eriksberg*


Västra Eriksberg03 by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr


Västra Eriksberg02 by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr


Västra Eriksberg01 by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr

Mattias Björlevik









Västra Eriksberg in the panorama oft he city (to the left):



2011-000674 by Werner Nystrand, on Flickr


2011-000670 by Werner Nystrand, on Flickr


2011-000669 by Werner Nystrand, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The expansion in the area of Lindholmen Science Park.
A construction of the passive office building 'Aurora' is begining:

(c) eklandia.se










Aurora - kontor Lindholmen  by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr

Construction of the 'Radisson Blu Hotel Riverside' hotel:


Radisson Blu Hotel Riverside - Lindholmen05 by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr


Radisson Blu Hotel Riverside - Lindholmen04 by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr


Radisson Blu Hotel Riverside - Lindholmen03 by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr


Radisson Blu Hotel Riverside - Lindholmen02 by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

:eek2:WAU:eek2::applause:


----------



## LoveAgent. (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow! I have to say I'm pretty impressed!


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

It's beautiful!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice to know that the area development impressed you.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, Lindholmen Science Park is the place where the science meets various busineses, whiile Eriksberg is an urban development with living houses, restaurants, etc. 
By the way, there are many well preserved and reconstructed marine facillities in Eriksberg to strengthen the character of the post-industrial area. For instance, some of the living houses are contructed in the area of the old dock which belonged to a company 'Eriksberg'.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The company 'Jernhusen' has propsed a project for developing an area around the Central station. The Central station is seen not just as a transpor hub, but rather a place attracting various businesses and social activities:

(c) RegionCity









(c) RegionCity









(c) RegionCity









(c) RegionCity









The proposed plans for the area developments in the city center are a part of the project 'RegionCity'.

Source: http://regioncity.se.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

It is also worth mentioning that the developers of the project are interested to propose a highrise cluster around the station. There is an open voting launced in the site of the project RegionCty where people can vote for the type of a cluster they would like to be built: 1) a small cluster that would not stand out too much, 2) a normally dense and kinda high cluster (London-like), 3) a large and dense cluster (New York-like).


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some more images of 'Radisson Blu Riverside Hotel Gothenburg' which is currently built in Lindholmen Science Park:

(c) staticus.lt









(c) staticus.lt









(c) staticus.lt









(c) staticus.lt









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some more pictures of Lindholmen Science Park:

the construction of the '*Radisson Blu Riverside Hotel Gothenburg*' is oging on fastly


Sculpture on Lindholmen by marcus hessenberg, on Flickr


Göteborg | Lindholmspiren by jan.martin, on Flickr


Göteborg | Lindholmspiren by jan.martin, on Flickr

an award-winning sustainable office building *Kuggen* built in 2011


The Cog by DavidAndersson, on Flickr


DPS Assignment: Landscape: Urban by ClickSnapShot, on Flickr


IMG2563 by Bildredaktion Wien, on Flickr


104/366 by DavidAndersson, on Flickr

*Navet* - an office building with several restaurants, built in 2003:


Navet I by hansn, on Flickr


Navet II by hansn, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A time scale according to which the different areas of Central Gothenburg will be (re-)contructed. This is a repost from the Gothenburg projects thread (credits to forumer JonasEngberg):



JonasEngberg said:


> Bygg tidtabell centrala älvstaden.
> Källa gp
> http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.1290416-fardplan-klar-for-centrala-alvstaden
> 
> ...


I also attach a map with the areas mentioned marked:









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The "Radisson Blu Riverside" hotel, which was built in ther territory of the Science Park Lindholmen, is now officialy open since 27th of March. Some older pictures of the building during the construction phase:


Radisson Blu Hotel Riverside - Lindholmen05 by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr


Radisson Blu Hotel Riverside - Lindholmen04 by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr


Radisson Blu Hotel Riverside - Lindholmen03 by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr


Radisson Blu Hotel Riverside - Lindholmen02 by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr


IMG_4482 by Ampex_, on Flickr

More information: www.radissonblu.com/riversidehotel-gothenburg.


----------



## EaglesnButterflies (Jun 16, 2014)

Some illustrations of "Norra Masthugget" area, one part of Centrala Älvstaden.

(Part of the)Map


















































Detailed plan documents:
http://masthuggskajen.se/projektet/beslut-och-handlingar/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A few more interesting pictures of Masthugget area in the future: 









Source









Source









Source


----------



## EaglesnButterflies (Jun 16, 2014)

They should squeeze in more housing units in the area, thats the only _real_ objection I have, it will not have the same pop density as the neighbouring areas if the plans goes ahead as it look right now(Samrådshandlingen that was done this summer). 

Adding a couple of more floors to the entire area would solve that, but they don't want to have the NIMBY brigades coming out of the woodwork in too great numbers, ;P ... but I will not rule out higher floor space index in the final documents, we will have to see. 

Oh yes, one more thing, that half circled "building", thats a waste of precious land, if I remember it correctly, it's supposed to be some sort of public space, for music/art etc, nothing stops those sorts of activities to take place in a building with more floors.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some early visualisations of Nya Gullbergsvass (a re-developed brownfield area in Gullbergsvass)









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A nice visualisation with the new Hisingsbron bridge (lower part of the picture):









Source


----------



## alg-cool (Dec 3, 2015)

Thank you very much


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

alg-cool said:


> Thank you very much


For what?


----------



## EaglesnButterflies (Jun 16, 2014)

Kvillebäcken is the first area that will be fully finnished, the last time I was there, earlier this year, the last blocks was U/C. 










In the lower right corner of the picture above, is Backaplan, which is up next in this area of Centrala Älvstaden. 

The little river, that separates Kvillebäcken and Backaplan. This is the "calm" side of the new development, 
the busy main street is Gustaf Dahlénsgata on the other side. 









Random shot from a balcony in one of the new blocks. 









Local food market








Interior


----------



## EaglesnButterflies (Jun 16, 2014)

An updated illustration of Älvstaden(Central Gothenburg) and a pretty cool video! 



tonbenron said:


> Posted on YouTube by the city of Gothenburg: A vision of how it might look in the year 2050,
> with 25 000 new apartments and 45 000 new workplaces


*Colour codes: *
*Red:* Finnished before 2021
*Orange/brown:* Finnished before 2028
*Yellow:* Finnished before 2035


----------



## EaglesnButterflies (Jun 16, 2014)

Some photos of Kvillbäcken, it's soon finnished, I don't really like it, apart from Gustaf Dahlénsgata(a street), which is fine.


----------



## badgäst1 (Jul 3, 2012)

> *Colour codes:
> Red: Finnished before 2021
> Orange/brown: Finnished before 2028
> Yellow: Finnished before 2035*


I find these estimated completion dates utterly ridiculous. In any normal country, the completion date for the yellow areas should be at least before 2030. Is Sweden a country for sloths?

Knowing Sweden and especially Gothenburg, I'd say that everything won't be finished until after 2050...


----------



## EaglesnButterflies (Jun 16, 2014)

The first detailed plan for this area called Backaplan got approved late last year by the local politicians. There are 3 plans for the area being worked on as we speak, more will come. The largest property owners in this area are Platzer, JPA, KF and Skandia. Skandia bought 90 000 m2 from KF january last year, supposed to have cost them around 1 bn SEK, Cushman & Wakefield and Setterwalls were advisors for the seller and buyer in the transaction. Total investment in the properties might amount to around 7-8 bn SEK for Skandia. 

The plan is for the most southern part of this area. 









Illustrations. 

View of the project area from the northeast. 









Backagatan from the South. 









Backagatan from the North.


----------



## EaglesnButterflies (Jun 16, 2014)

Not exactly part of the River city, but an important and exciting area that will see a lot of development over the next years, "the old town"(Gamlestan in Swedish), so called because it was the first location of the city, before the king at the time decided otherwise. Today Gamlestan is one of 96 primary areas, it is 432 hectare large, and has a population of around 9000 people, the area is in many ways dominated by industries. Most known of the bunch being SKF, which has it's global HQ in the area. 



> Today, SKF is the largest bearing manufacturer in the world, and employs approximately 48,600 people in 140 production and manufacturing sites, which in addition to 15,000 worldwide distribution locations encompasses 130 countries worldwide.


The project in the cam is first out and it is a combined office and public transport hub, for trains, trams and busses. The office building will be 17 floors.


----------



## EaglesnButterflies (Jun 16, 2014)

The regeneration of the first area that is included in "Centrala Älvstaden" is more or less finished, construction work is still going on at M & N(click the picture link below),
that project is owned by Bonava, and contains both commercial space(#32 in the link below) and 113 residential units. 

Link



















Since it is almost all done I had a look at the demographically and economically changes in the area a while back. 


*402 Kvillebäcken*

Population growth: 
2010: 8570
2016: 11838

The age groups that has increased the most are 

New borns: 68.32 %
1 - 5 year olds: 44.36 %
7 - 9 year olds: 49.41 %
25 - 29 year olds: 73.55 %
30 - 44 year olds: 57.37 %

The share of foreign born
2010: 29.6%
2016: 30.2%

Unemployment
2010: 10.3 %
2016: 5.9 %

Average income per person(total income divided by total number of people)
2010: 200 500
2016: 248 500 

Share of the apartments that are owned
2010: 21.2 %
2016: 28.3 %

*Next up in this area will be something like this....*
Likely changes before final approval is larger building volumes.


----------



## Sevillano47 (Dec 16, 2013)

The new area looks a very , very ,normal development in the surroundings of any european city. In fact is grey and ugly .
Where are the futuristic buildings of the renders???


----------



## EaglesnButterflies (Jun 16, 2014)

Sevillano47 said:


> The new area looks a very , very ,normal development in the surroundings of any european city. In fact is grey and ugly .
> Where are the futuristic buildings of the renders???



The area that is finished was planned around 2007 or so, construction work started 2010 as far as I know, and I agree the architecture of that area is pretty boring, with a few expections. The renders is not supposed to be a visualisation of that area though, it is a different master plan for the area next to the soon to be finished development.

*Edit:* If you mean my previous post.


----------

